# Tachikawa Ki-74



## johnbr (Jul 10, 2018)

Type: Ki.74
Function: reconnaissance bomber
Year: 1944 Crew: 5 Engines: 2 * 1470kW Mitsubishi Ha-104 Ru
Wing Span: 27m Length: Height: Wing Area: 
Empty Weight: Max. Weight: 
Speed: 570km/h Ceiling: 12000m Range: 8000km
Armament: 1*mg12.7mm 1000kg

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 10, 2018)




----------



## fubar57 (Jul 10, 2018)

New one to me, thanks John


----------



## johnbr (Jul 10, 2018)

View attachment 501285

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 10, 2018)

Good looking aircraft.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 10, 2018)

Love this plane! One was wrapped and on a carrier to the states...where it went I wonder.


----------



## mokyme (Jul 12, 2018)

The Tachikawa Ki-74 was a failed attempt to design an ultra long range bomber capable of bombing the mainland USA. With a range of 8000 km it could have flown from the northern island of Hokkaido to targets like San Francisco which is 7700 km away. But how would it return home? Why would you waste an aircraft and crew for a measly 1000 kg bomb load?

It is likely that the B-29 bases in the Marianas Islands would have been more suitable targets. Plans were underway to use the Ki-74 against these bases when the war ended.

Japanese aircraft manufacturers never succeeded in bringing an effective long range heavy bomber into production. There were many projects like the Nakajima G10N Fugaku with 6 engines and the one design that might have succeeded, the Nakajima G8N Renzan was just short of reaching operational status when the project was cancelled 2 months before the end of the war due to critical shortage of materials.

Another case of what might have been 

Darryl


----------



## Kevin A. Lawton (Jul 12, 2018)

H














Here a few pictures of the Tachikawa Ki-74 that I have collected over the years - unfortunately I cannot remember from exactly where. - just that they have their own file on my computer at home

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## windswords (Jul 13, 2018)

All of the pictures here are of the Ki-74-I except one. The -I had a shorter cabin that housed the pilot and co-pilot in a tandem seating arrangement. The -II had a redesigned cockpit that was the more conventional side by side seating arrangement. That picture is the one with wings removed with the two Americans(?) standing in front of it. I believe both planes (certainly the -I) featured a pressurized crew compartment.

Wind Swords

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 14, 2018)

Good point,Wind Swords.
I hesitated to tell because of my respect to you but the Ki-74-II was not realized as the war was over.
The picture you pointed out looks like a variant of Ki-74-I which was modified for the communication flight between Japan and Germany as Mark Ya. We call it "Ya-go". She was not used as Germany lost the war before it flew.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jul 14, 2018)

I'm amazed by the resemblance of the rear fuselage and vertical stabilizer to the B-17.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 15, 2018)

Good shots!


----------



## johnbr (Aug 30, 2018)

View attachment 512778
View attachment 507963
View attachment 507962

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 31, 2018)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 31, 2018)

Great pics


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 12, 2018)

Nice shots!


----------

